# B&Q



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

*My One day of employment
*

After landing my new job as a B & Q greeter - a good find for many retirees, I lasted less than a day ......

About two hours into my first day on the job a very loud, unattractive, mean-acting woman walked into the store with her two kids, yelling obscenities at them all the way through the entrance.

As I had been instructed, I said, pleasantly, "Good morning and welcome to B & Q"

I then said, "Nice children you have there. Are they twins?"

The ugly woman stopped yelling long enough to say, "Hell no, they ain't twins. The oldest one's 9, and the other one's 7.
Why the hell would you think they're twins? Are you blind, or just stupid?"

*I replied, "I'm neither blind nor stupid, Madam. I just couldn't believe someone shagged you twice.... 
Have a good day and thank you for shopping at B & Q."*

My supervisor said I probably wasn't cut out for this 
line of work.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

:lol:


----------

